# New Patio Door - Low E worth it?



## HuskySkull (Jul 4, 2007)

I am buying a new patio sliding door today for my kitchen. I am buying from Lowes and have two options. One is $300 and has "Glass Insulation: Insulated Glass". The other one is the exact same except it is $420 and has "Glass Insulation:Low E".

My question is, is Low E worth the extra 100? What am I getting here? I am confused. I live in Michigan with cold winters and warm summers in case that matters.

Thanks!


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

It is worth it if the sun shines into this area. Low E helps diffuse the direct light and block some of the heat transfer. And you can apply for a tax credit this year for such products.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

I didn't think they even sold just double insulated glass anymore. I would definitely go for the low E glazing.
Ron


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

Ron6519 said:


> I didn't think they even sold just double insulated glass anymore. I would definitely go for the low E glazing.
> Ron


Consider what store is selling it :no:


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Yeah, it's an option but shouldn't be

Isn't LOWE up to version 4 now?
All the Anderson windows now indicate that
Around here you can't install anything but LOWE (or better) & pass inspection

There is a DEFINITE quality difference between HD/Lowes (in stock) product & a "normal" lumber store
I found this out after I replaced most of my windows & doors
I was told by a contractor to always special order my windows from HD - even if they were in stock
I also had the van delivery - which saved me $$ - go figure


----------



## EmilyP (Dec 28, 2008)

Scuba_Dave said:


> Yeah, it's an option but shouldn't be
> 
> Isn't LOWE up to version 4 now?
> All the Anderson windows now indicate that
> ...


Home Depot has access to Andersen 400/200 Series which is the same thing I sell at my lumberyard, everyday a I go head to head, the difference HD has no knowledge of the product they sell, they only sell on price and they discount everything just to get the sale. I did the same at Lowes when I worked there, years ago. There could be a difference on vinyl windows bands such as Silverline vs American Craftsman but I thought they were both the same products....Lowes Pella Proline is the same product everyone else has... neither Brand makes different products for the big box stores. Except for Pella designer and Renewel by A/W.. which are both over priced... Maybe I missed read your quote, in that case I'm sorry....


----------



## EmilyP (Dec 28, 2008)

HuskySkull said:


> I am buying a new patio sliding door today for my kitchen. I am buying from Lowes and have two options. One is $300 and has "Glass Insulation: Insulated Glass". The other one is the exact same except it is $420 and has "Glass Insulation:Low E".
> 
> My question is, is Low E worth the extra 100? What am I getting here? I am confused. I live in Michigan with cold winters and warm summers in case that matters.
> 
> Thanks!


How long do you think this door will last you? What brand? Do have kids or use the door a lot. I would recommend the PS 510 Andersen patio door over the hollow vinyl...but you get what you pay for... I would at least get a price on the PS 510 ...A/W has made this exact door since 1960's and I still today can get parts for it...How long do you plan on living there? Are you close to the lakes? I would highly recommend spending a little extra, so you do not have too do this again in a couple of years... I lived in the U.P. for 6 years...It's cold up there, in the winters...I would highly recommend low-e it will pay for it's self.....never ever use WD40 on any patio door track...it will cause dirt build up and gum up the track..I would not buy a Pella Vinyl Patio Door..I used to sell them at Lowes.. again you get what you pay for...

Government Requirements are:
.30 u-factor or lower
.30 Solar Heat Gain Co-efficient or lower 
you will qualify for a 30% tax credit
and you if you make more than $250,000 a year-it's pro rated


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I've heard it from multiple sources



> Home depot has special contracting deals worked out to make better known names like Anderson windows and doors for instance, and others companies make their products inferior to that companies normal quality standards, then Home Depot markets and boasts the high quality of these companies in there stores. Many instances come about with Anderson for instance as hardware issues with the Home Depot / Anderson version.


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

Scuba_Dave said:


> I've heard it from multiple sources


This is an old wife's tale. They sell the lower end of Anderson and Pella lines. But manufacturers ask for a model number when discussing warranties not if I bought it at Home Depot. And if you followed my posts, I am in no way a fan of big box stores.


----------

